# Handy radiation chart guide



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://xkcd.com/radiation/



> "chart of how much ionizing radiation a person can absorb from various sources, compared visually. 1 Sievert will make you sick, many more will kill you, however, even small doses cumulatively increase cancer risk."


Found this off /. and thought it would be something people would be interested in.

Lets hope your meters not beeping.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I live pretty close to the Pickering Nuke site. Believe me, I am very tempted to get myself a dosimeter right now.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

